# Please allow me to introduce myself



## Jaliby (Dec 9, 2021)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Donovan said:


> My name is Donovan and im a streamer addict i live in Haines, Alaska but i was born and raised in Michigan..


I thought that maybe you were going to be Mick Jagger!😁 For some reason, Mick shows as dots? The Rolling Stones guy!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome! You seem like a man of wealth and taste.



The Fin said:


> I thought that maybe you were going to be *** Jagger!😁 For some reason, *** shows as dots? The Rolling Stones guy!


Mick is slang for someone of Irish descent. God forbid we should give a snowflake the snubs.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Haines, 14 degrees this morning.

Why I only visit AK...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So you went from Michigan where it gets to about 20 below to Alaska where it gets to about 50 below and people put plugs on their engine so they can plug them in when they stop, it keeps the engine warm so it will start or they just leave them running
Well in the short summer you can go fly fishing for Leopard Rainbows, Char, grayling and Salmon
Where is Haines in relation to Anchorage or how far from the Artic


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Did anyone else sing that Jay Z song in their head ?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Did anyone else sing that Jay Z song in their head ?


Rolling Stones!


----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> So you went from Michigan where it gets to about 20 below to Alaska where it gets to about 50 below and people put plugs on their engine so they can plug them in when they stop, it keeps the engine warm so it will start or they just leave them running
> Well in the short summer you can go fly fishing for Leopard Rainbows, Char, grayling and Salmon
> Where is Haines in relation to Anchorage or how far from the Artic


Haines is at the top of the lynn canal insoutheast Alaska about 90 miles north of Juneau by boat or plane, only road in s from bc/yukon canada. About a 15 hour drive from Anchorage with maybe 30-50% of the drive being in Canada. Here it doesn’t get that cold because we”re coastal but we do get a ton of snow and rain. I moved here for work. We fish dolly varden and cutthroat all spring and summer and coho in the fall. Also jig for halibut in the canal a lot


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

mro said:


> Haines, 14 degrees this morning.
> 
> Why I only visit AK...


-20 in Wolf Point Montana at my job site this morning, -40 windchill


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Donovan said:


> Haines is at the top of the lynn canal insoutheast Alaska about 90 miles north of Juneau by boat or plane, only road in s from bc/yukon canada. About a 15 hour drive from Anchorage with maybe 30-50% of the drive being in Canada. Here it doesn’t get that cold because we”re coastal but we do get a ton of snow and rain. I moved here for work. We fish dolly varden and cutthroat all spring and summer and coho in the fall. Also jig for halibut in the canal a lot


Ive been wanting to do an Alaska trip and swing for Char so bad!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

The Fin said:


> I thought that maybe you were going to be *** Jagger!😁 For some reason, *** shows as dots? The Rolling Stones guy!


I thought it was gunna be HOV.... H to the OV used to move snow flakes next to the OC!


----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Ive been wanting to do an Alaska trip and swing for Char so bad!


I haven’t done much swinging but i hear swinging for massive char and rainbows is amazing over on the naknek in October


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. You're living and working in a bucket list destination for many of us.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Donovan said:


> I haven’t done much swinging but i hear swinging for massive char and rainbows is amazing over on the naknek in October


I know we just met but...lets go. Im in.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Donovan said:


> Haines is at the top of the lynn canal insoutheast Alaska about 90 miles north of Juneau by boat or plane, only road in s from bc/yukon canada. About a 15 hour drive from Anchorage with maybe 30-50% of the drive being in Canada. Here it doesn’t get that cold because we”re coastal but we do get a ton of snow and rain. I moved here for work. We fish dolly varden and cutthroat all spring and summer and coho in the fall. Also jig for halibut in the canal a lot


I've been up there 3 times . Mostly the Illiamna area in the river. We fly fished for Leopard Rainbows, Char, grayling, I have a mount of a 24", and Sockeys. We stayed in a cabin on the Illiamna river. Then when we came back the next year we stayed in Nondalton on Lake Clark and fished the Tazimna river. We fly fished only. I'll try to post some pictures
The bear that trashed our cabin is another story


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> I've been up there 3 times . Mostly the Illiamna area in the river. We fly fished for Leopard Rainbows, Char, grayling, I have a mount of a 24", and Sockeys. We stayed in a cabin on the Illiamna river. Then when we came back the next year we stayed in Nondalton on Lake Clark and fished the Tazimna river. We fly fished only. I'll try to post some pictures
> The bear that trashed our cabin is another story


Pesky bears! I had one bluff charge me out of his spot last year, I haven’t made the mistake of crowding one again, ive had a couple on the porch but none in the house yet. That’s actually a pretty sore subject around here. The local authorities had to shoot and kill something like 19 bears in town last year.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The cabin we where staying in was owned by a friend. It was small no electric or running water. We had to climb a ladder to go to the upper plywood floor where we slept
We where out on the river fishing all day and when we got back we found the kitchen a mess. The black bear climes up the outside came in the upstairs window then down the ladder to the food. Fortunately we had a lot of food in a metal locked cooler. The bear bit a hole in the cooler but couldn’t get it open
We had guns but never saw the bear again
The owner of the cabin said that bear has been habituated to humans and needs harvesting 
After we got back to Atlanta we heard the bear was DRT server’s him right for eating our food


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome, love Alaska. Trout fished the river next to Illiamna after a caribou hunt, Halibut out of Homer, Salmon out of Soldotna, and a bear hunt out of whittier. Can never get enough of that state.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Love me some Alaska. I go to ketchikan for summers work and play. I’m a General Contractor there. Flew into Karta Lake in Prince of Whales this last time and hung out for a week. Caught some trout and seen LOTS of black bear.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome Donavan. I've only been to Alaska once doing the inside passage. Was able to take a side trip by float plane to fish for salmon and loved it. Being from South Florida anything below 30 isn't fun. I see folks locally put on fur coats when it hits 50. lol. I do better in heat than cold


----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

my buddy with a big dolly his first time fly fishing


----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

My dog patch on top of mt riley


----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

This is about 2/3rds up my ripinsky, there was still about 4-5 ft of snow and we had to turn around. This was mid june lol!








And heres us at the top about two months later


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## smallboatbigfish (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome aboard!


----------

